# MES control panel problems



## voldaddy (Mar 6, 2009)

My MES control panel is acting weird. It will beep about 5 times, and looks like "FAAF" on the screen. When I push the temp button, it just beeps.

I looked in the manual, and it says if there is an error with the control panel to unplug it for 10 seconds and plug it back in to reset the panel. I did, no luck.

I called MES customer service on Monday and was asked if I left it outside. I told her it's a smoker, of course I leave it outside, but it's covered.

She then asked if I brought the control panel in when it's cold. I told her no, I don't take the control panel off and bring it in when it's cold. She said I needed to take it off, bring it inside to get it to room temperature, then plug it back up and see what happens. She said I needed to unplug the control panel, not the power cord.

I'm going to take it off tomorrow and bring it inside, then plug it back up and see what happens.

Ideas?


----------



## kurtsara (Mar 7, 2009)

That should do it, I set the whole smoker in the entry way overnight if it's cold out and I'm going to smoke in the morning.


----------



## ronp (Mar 7, 2009)

How cold is it? I wonder if a hair drier would do it in place if done carefully, being careful of the display? That might be a quick fix. I never take mine in, but the coldest it was, was in the 20's.

Good luck!


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

It's supposed to be 75 here today, so I don't see much need in bringing it inside.

We did have some pretty cold nights in N GA this year, in single digits.

I'm hoping this fixes it.

I had 2 butts last weekend rubbed and rested, and no smoker.

I ended up cooking them for 12 hours in a crock pot. Not bad, but definitely would have been better smoked.


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I took the control panel off, unplugged it for a minute or so, plugged it back up, and turned the power on.

It seems to be working properly, but some of the LCD display is still not showing up. Looks like I'll be calling MES customer service Monday. 

I hope they are easy to work with and will just send me another one. My smoker isn't even a year old yet.


----------



## ronp (Mar 8, 2009)

They are very good, however I read somewhere that the sun may damage the control panel. A new panel is only 30+ dollars at worst. They have a 90 day warrantee unles you bought it a Sam's with their warrantee. Good luck!


----------



## ol sparky (Mar 8, 2009)

I imagine that one of the issues you face leaving it outside has to do with it going from cold to hot frequently.  As the air inside the unit reaches dew-point it drops its moisture inside the control panel.  Do that often enough your going to damage an LCD for sure.


----------



## vernski (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought  MES 30" and it worked flawlessly I smoked two sides of salmon it was great set it and forget it. Well next I thought I would try a small turkey. went to set the temp and then the time and all I got was a EAAF message and it don't heat. I called Masterbuilt's 800# had to wait an extremely long time. When I finally get to talk to someone they gave me the same song&dance about taking the control unit off bringing it in the house to warm it up so I did as they instructed I waited overnight then put it back on and got the same error message and it still won't heat WTF??? Well then Masterbuilt is off for the holidays so I will have to wait to talk to them again. I just wonder what part of sub tropic part of China these controls were built that won't work in 30-40 degree's outside.

We will see how good there customer service is this coming week. This is another time I should looked where it was mfg at....Vernski


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 28, 2010)

My control unit went bonkers -- but after four years of sitting outside.  I do keep it covered when not in use, but the cover I had started leaking.  I suspect it let water get in and mess things up.  It was not acting like you describe, but would shut itself off at the slightest whim.

Since it was four years old, no question of warranty.  The new one cost about $35 including shipping.

Given that yours is much newer -- you may get some warranty replacement or credit.


----------



## vernski (Nov 29, 2010)

I called Masterbuilt today this time the tell me that I need to heat a little dime size round thing inside on the left near the top I did and now it will heat. But it just seems to me they need to fix this malady in future units.  I can live with grabbing the hair dryer to heat it up it's just that I shouldn't have to. These units should work at any temp, it's just so WTF "dumb"....Vernski


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2010)

My MES sits outside, and on Thanksgiving the temp was 5°.  I hit the power and it fired up.

I wonder if it's an issue with the 30" MES.

Todd


----------



## texacajun (Dec 6, 2010)

Vernski said:


> I called Masterbuilt today this time the tell me that I need to heat a little dime size round thing inside on the left near the top I did and now it will heat. But it just seems to me they need to fix this malady in future units.  I can live with grabbing the hair dryer to heat it up it's just that I shouldn't have to. These units should work at any temp, it's just so WTF "dumb"....Vernski


This is the first time i have heard of the internal thermostat being the issue. I have never had this a problem with the internal thermostat. I know that It can be replaced.


----------



## vernski (Dec 8, 2010)

Texascajun witch MES do you have I have the 30" black one. When I called Masterbuilt the lady there said that they have been having trouble with them the 30" one's so there are others having the same problem with there's. So anyway I am sure having problems getting mine to heat when it's cold 20*- 30* and the only way it will work is to preheat it with a hair-dryer.I don't think Masterbuilt wants to replace them at least not free of charge like they should be doing and making things right.  If yours works that's great but mine and others don't, the hair-dryer is a cheap fix for them cause they don't want to send a fix free of charge. Back at you....Vernski


----------



## texacajun (Dec 8, 2010)

Vernski

I have the 40'' MES. All the thermostats and control panels are the same most of the electrical parts are to. What is your model number?

Here is a picture of the back of the thermostat you where talking about heating with a hair dryer. You can replace it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2010)

Vernski said:


> I called Masterbuilt today this time the tell me that I need to heat a little dime size round thing inside on the left near the top I did and now it will heat. But it just seems to me they need to fix this malady in future units.  I can live with grabbing the hair dryer to heat it up it's just that I shouldn't have to. These units should work at any temp, it's just so WTF "dumb"....Vernski


I'm not sure, but I think that dime sized thing, near the top is a safety shut-off sensor. I believe the thing down lower, that looks like a toggle switch is the sensor for the on/off control.

Maybe that top one is faulty. 

There are guys who know a whole lot more than I do, that can probably tell you more.

I would PM "MBtechguy" --- He's the man to help you.

Good luck,

Bear


----------



## vernski (Dec 8, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Vernski
> 
> I have the 40'' MES. All the thermostats and control panels are the same most of the electrical parts are to. What is your model number?
> 
> Here is a picture of the back of the thermostat you where talking about heating with a hair dryer. You can replace it.


The model # is 20070910 the manual says ; This product is for outdoor use only ha-ha not Idaho winters. Yeah Jake I'm not sure what thing is witch cause I just put in the hair-dryer and aimed it at the dime sized thing they said to heat up and closed the door for five and the box was over 60* then it worked fine. But it won't work at 20*-30* anyway it warmed up something inside there. you would think Masterbuilt would send the part whatever it is to fix it at no charge to make this right.  Thanks Jake and Bear....Vernski


----------



## mbeden (Dec 29, 2014)

Reply to Voldaddy:

I'm having the same problems with my control panel.  I live in Maine, and also keep in outside, but covered.  I would have never considered that I would have to bring in the control panel during cold or adverse weather since it is a smoker.  But then after I read your post, and the response you received from Masterbuilt customer service I guess I can see the problem with having a digital control panel and cold or rainy weather.  However, as much money as I spent on this smoker I would expect the control panel to be more weatherproof.  If this is truly the case with the control panel I feel this is a complete fail on Masterbuilt's part for making a product that would not be able to withstand outside temperature/weather conditions.

So, my question to you is...Did taking the control panel indoors make a difference?  And if so do you have to remove it each time you use it?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2014)

mbeden said:


> Reply to Voldaddy:
> 
> I'm having the same problems with my control panel.  I live in Maine, and also keep in outside, but covered.  I would have never considered that I would have to bring in the control panel during cold or adverse weather since it is a smoker.  But then after I read your post, and the response you received from Masterbuilt customer service I guess I can see the problem with having a digital control panel and cold or rainy weather.  However, as much money as I spent on this smoker I would expect the control panel to be more weatherproof.  If this is truly the case with the control panel I feel this is a complete fail on Masterbuilt's part for making a product that would not be able to withstand outside temperature/weather conditions.
> 
> ...


It gets pretty cold & damp in PA too, and my Control box has never left the top of my MES 40 in over 4 years.

I would think taking it on & off all the time would be a bad thing to do.

I keep mine on the front porch with a cloth cover on it.

If I had trouble & knew it was the control box, I would put a plastic bag over the box.

Bear


----------



## jted (Dec 29, 2014)

The winter time fix is to heat it up if it is not working right in the cold. I heat a dish towel and put it on the controller and put a bowel over it for a few Minn and it resets itself.

You are absolutely right about B putting on a better controller. They could put a PID controller and high heat connectors for a few bucks and have a true Cadillac smoker. At least one that does not regularly break down.

But then what would I have to cry about.     Jted

.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2014)

jted said:


> The winter time fix is to heat it up if it is not working right in the cold. I heat a dish towel and put it on the controller and put a bowel over it for a few Minn and it resets itself.
> 
> You are absolutely right about B putting on a better controller. They could put a PID controller and high heat connectors for a few bucks and have a true Cadillac smoker. At least one that does not regularly break down.
> 
> ...


I doubt they would want to upgrade & raise their prices, just because of a very few smokers having these problems.

I think they'd do better to help get the ones that aren't working properly fixed.

Todd's works fine in MN, as does mine in PA.

Bear


----------



## wincanton (Dec 30, 2014)

This was an old thread from 2009.  If folks are having problems with their controller, they might want to start a fresh thread that would focus on the newer MES 30 smokers.


----------



## magicland (Dec 31, 2014)

Glad someone resurrected it. I was all set to smoke some ribs and ABTs for a party tonight, and my MES (sitting on the deck, 24 degrees this AM) wouldn't turn on. Brought the control unit inside for a bit, hit the thermostat with the torch I use to light my AMPNS, and it came on just fine. Lost an hour or so, but with the temps so low everything should be fine until I get home from work and pull everything out. If I hadn't read this thread just a few days ago, I'd have been pulling my hair out!


----------



## redruff (Jan 1, 2015)

my older mes 30 does this all the time. Ive come to the conclusion on mine that there is a crack or cold solder joint somewhere. if a push on it or wedge something tight under the controller it will work. That is a typical symptom of a cracked PCB or a bad solder joint. 

I have a stand alone PID controller for my big smoker so I may rewire the MES to be controlled by the PID.


----------



## 16carhauler (Jan 3, 2015)

I haven't been using my MES since it got cold outside, but if I have to bring the control panel inside I'm going to be dam sorry I bought it. That's too much trouble!


----------



## daricksta (Jan 3, 2015)

You cold outside are you talking here? If the info isn't in some online FAQ or in your owner's manual, call MB customer service and find out if there's a minimum outdoor temp required for the smoker to work properly. If you look at the design and construction of your MES, I don't think it was designed for arctic temperatures, or even northern US winter cold climes.


----------



## snaphook (Jan 4, 2015)

Masterbuilt and "customer service" are mutually exclusive terms, one knows nothing about the other. Used their products for 6 or 7 years and the first time I had a problem, they were totally unreasonable and no help at all on a gasser less than 60 days old. Bass Pro resolved it and I will never buy another Masterbuilt product.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually when I got my first MES 30. 5 years ago, I didn't need any Customer Service.

Then I got one for my Son, and it wouldn't smoke. Their CS was terrible 5 years ago. The girls in the office were giving me causes that had nothing to do with the problem. We took it back to Cabelas. Then a couple months later they did a shake-up in their CS, and they started sending out Retro-fixes for that problem & they had that Free fix out for years. Everyone I've heard from since says their CS is Awesome, so anybody that dealt with them more than about 5 years ago were dealing with a different bunch.

Then more than 4 years ago I got my MES 40, and I haven't needed any Customer Service, because it's been Fantastic for more than 4 years.

However some of those who bought the Generation #2 have had problems & I have heard nothing but good words from those who had to deal with Masterbuilt's CS.

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 4, 2015)

For what it is worth.....the temperature that is being displayed on our 1st gen. MES40 is off....have it set for 173*. Have a probe from our Thermoworks hanging in the exhaust port...it is 215-235ish*....will be calling them tomorrow about this and the busted grate racks. One of them broke during transit. Another one broke off while loading a rack of ribs into it today.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> For what it is worth.....the temperature that is being displayed on our 1st gen. MES40 is off....have it set for 173*. Have a probe from our Thermoworks hanging in the exhaust port...it is 215-235ish*....will be calling them tomorrow about this and the busted grate racks. One of them broke during transit. Another one broke off while loading a rack of ribs into it today.


The temp reading is coming from the sensor on the back wall of your MES 40, just to the right of center and below center of your smoker.

The exhaust vent isn't going to be the same as that.

The heat in an electric smoker is constantly cycling from below set point to above set point & you can get different readings at different time, just like in your kitchen oven if it is electric.

The best way to test your MES digital read-out would be to put a digital wireless probe near your MES sensor. And then wait until it settles down, because the one will respond quicker than the other during the temp changes.

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The temp reading is coming from the sensor on the back wall of your MES 40, just to the right of center and below center of your smoker.
> 
> The exhaust vent isn't going to be the same as that.
> 
> ...


Will try this later. What had me concerned was with the probe inside the smoker, just about at the height of the upper grate when the temp was set at 225* the probe was reading right around 300*. I figured that with heat rising the area at the top of the smoker, nearest the exhaust was going to be the hottest. Don't really understand how this could not be an accurate reading of the inside of the chamber. I understand that the temperature will fluctuate some.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 4, 2015)

Just pulled the probe down some more, clipped it one the grate that is in the center of the smoker. Control panel...205*....Thermoworks 225*....they will be getting a call tomorrow...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Just pulled the probe down some more, clipped it one the grate that is in the center of the smoker. Control panel...205*....Thermoworks 225*....they will be getting a call tomorrow...


205° and 225° are actually pretty close considering all the variations caused by air currents.

For instance---When the heat rises, the MES sensor moves slower, as it also does when the heat drops.

This is probably good, because if the MES sensor moved up & down like the digital wireless does, the heat would be cycling every two minutes.

Plus---The back is generally hotter than the front & the right is usually hotter than the left, especially when you're moving the heat up or down.

Later in a smoke, once the smoker settles in to a temp setting the whole thing usually comes closer together in temp, because the wild air currents from heating & cooling are lessened.

I don't worry about minor fluctuations, unless one side is consistently 30° to 40° hotter than the other. Then I adjust my heat deflector a little.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2015)

Sounds like some good advice

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 5, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> 205° and 225° are actually pretty close considering all the variations caused by air currents.
> For instance---When the heat rises, the MES sensor moves slower, as it also does when the heat drops.
> This is probably good, because if the MES sensor moved up & down like the digital wireless does, the heat would be cycling every two minutes.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no disrespect is meant here...but I don't "get it". I understand that the temperature of any heating device will fluctuate. Even the most airtight & well insulated structure is going to have some fluctuations. What I don't understand is how, in my case, you can set the temperature at 225* and the temperature just inside the exhaust port can be a consistent 45-50* higher. That being said, how can one smoke something at 225* when the top of the cooking device is closer to 275*? Please don't take this as me being a smart a**, I just don't understand it.


----------



## jted (Jan 5, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Absolutely no disrespect is meant here...but I don't "get it". I understand that the temperature of any heating device will fluctuate. Even the most airtight & well insulated structure is going to have some fluctuations. What I don't understand is how, in my case, you can set the temperature at 225* and the temperature just inside the exhaust port can be a consistent 45-50* higher. That being said, how can one smoke something at 225* when the top of the cooking device is closer to 275*? Please don't take this as me being a smart a**, I just don't understand it.


The only way to check your temp sensor is to put your temporary sensor as close as you can to the factory sensor. The  exhaust port area is one if not the hottest areas of your smoker. Each elevation and side will have different temps. The area under the bottom tray is hot, as you can imagine but the right is hotter than  the left. I don't use a heat deflector but if I did I would use it to deflect the heat to the left side since the right is hotter all the way up. The nature of Smoked meat is that it is very forgiving . Good Q can be smoked at most temps between 210 and the top end of the units recommended range of 275. The important temp is the internal temp of the meat. I place the thickest part of the meat on the right since that is the hot side. I don't normally use the top rack. Placing your probe in the right place is the key.

Spend some time checking the temps in different locations in your smoker learn where the hot spots are , write them down and use your log to properly place your meat to take advantage of the different temps. Most all smokers I have used had these types of temp zones. That is why there are different types of stick burners. It is all about the temp. Log it all and use it to your smoking advantage.  Jted


----------



## daricksta (Jan 5, 2015)

I've only needed to contact MB customer service twice and they were great both times. We also have one of their tech guys who's a member of SMF who can be reached by PM and answers all messages in a timely fashion. I've had no problems with my MES 30 Gen 1.

Experiences vary but I've read a lot more positive than negative things about MB as a company, about their products, and about their customer service.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 5, 2015)

jted said:


> The only way to check your temp sensor is to put your temporary sensor as close as you can to the factory sensor. The  exhaust port area is one if not the hottest areas of your smoker. Each elevation and side will have different temps. The area under the bottom tray is hot, as you can imagine but the right is hotter than  the left. I don't use a heat deflector but if I did I would use it to deflect the heat to the left side since the right is hotter all the way up. The nature of Smoked meat is that it is very forgiving . Good Q can be smoked at most temps between 210 and the top end of the units recommended range of 275. The important temp is the internal temp of the meat. I place the thickest part of the meat on the right since that is the hot side. I don't normally use the top rack. Placing your probe in the right place is the key.
> 
> Spend some time checking the temps in different locations in your smoker learn where the hot spots are , write them down and use your log to properly place your meat to take advantage of the different temps. Most all smokers I have used had these types of temp zones. That is why there are different types of stick burners. It is all about the temp. Log it all and use it to your smoking advantage.  Jted


Very good advice, Jted. I've been lazy about moving the ET-733 probes around but this year I'm going to find out where the hot and not-so-hot spots are inside my MES 30 Gen 1 so I can get the most accurate Barbecue and Food readings. I never pay attention to the temp display on the control panel except as a reference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Absolutely no disrespect is meant here...but I don't "get it". I understand that the temperature of any heating device will fluctuate. Even the most airtight & well insulated structure is going to have some fluctuations. What I don't understand is how, in my case, you can set the temperature at 225* and the temperature just inside the exhaust port can be a consistent 45-50* higher. That being said, how can one smoke something at 225* when the top of the cooking device is closer to 275*? Please don't take this as me being a smart a**, I just don't understand it.


I don't see any disrespect there. I'm trying to help you & others.

I never tested the temp of the vent, so I can't say what it should be. I never cared because I never put any meat there.

I have many times taken temps on the way up & on the way down of all different areas in my smoker. That is why I cut a piece of Aluminum & I use it in the bottom right of my smoker to encourage the heat to move over to the center of the smoker and rise through the meat on the way up, instead of running straight up the right side & out the top vent. My deflector works Great.

I put my Maverick probe on the left side at the exact opposite as the MES smoker temp sensor. When the left side is more than 10° lower than the right, I raise the left side of the plate. When the left side is hotter than the right, I lower the left side of the plate.

Sometimes I do things in the beginning of a smoke that I have to reverse later in the smoke, but that's just the nature of the beast. Air currents change, and you just have to deal with them.

Once the temp gets to your set temp & stays steady, the fluctuation slows & the whole interior temp becomes more stable.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 5, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't see any disrespect there. I'm trying to help you & others.
> 
> I never tested the temp of the vent, so I can't say what it should be. I never cared because I never put any meat there.
> 
> ...


"I never tested the temp of the vent, so I can't say what it should be. I never cared because I never put any meat there." This is why I love reading your comments, Bear. They're real world and common sense. It's true; no one cooks right underneath the vent the temp there is irrelevant.

I was told that in the new MES the top vent has been moved over to the left side as a solution to the right side hot spot. I personally have never tested where the hot spots are inside my MES 30, but I'll take care of that this year. I think I'm still too minimalist a smoker to even use a sheet of aluminum has a heat baffle but my hot spot tests will determine what I do next.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> "I never tested the temp of the vent, so I can't say what it should be. I never cared because I never put any meat there." This is why I love reading your comments, Bear. They're real world and common sense. It's true; no one cooks right underneath the vent the temp there is irrelevant.
> 
> I was told that in the new MES the top vent has been moved over to the left side as a solution to the right side hot spot. I personally have never tested where the hot spots are inside my MES 30, but I'll take care of that this year. I think I'm still too minimalist a smoker to even use a sheet of aluminum has a heat baffle but my hot spot tests will determine what I do next.


You were told right---Probably by me. Moving the top vent of the Gen #1 from the back right to the back left was one of the suggestions I gave them.

Should eliminate the need for my deflector plate.

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 5, 2015)

The deflector plate is just a piece of thin aluminum plate? Will be traveling right past one of the metal yards in town tomorrow....


----------



## daricksta (Jan 5, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> You were told right---Probably by me. Moving the top vent of the Gen #1 from the back right to the back left was one of the suggestions I gave them.
> 
> Should eliminate the need for my deflector plate.
> 
> Bear


But that new design doesn't do either one of us any good if we don't buy one of those newer models. I'm hoping my good ol' Gen 1 has years of fun and usage left. I'll just deal with the old vent into the foreseeable future. It hasn't stopped me yet from putting out some really good Q.


----------



## burghroots (May 13, 2018)

My MES is 3 years old, sits on the deck usually covered. I wanted to use it today, 90 degrees out, (so not the cold problem) and the display panel just has 8888. It is turning on but no way to set the temp. Do I need to replace it or is there another fix?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2018)

burghroots said:


> My MES is 3 years old, sits on the deck usually covered. I wanted to use it today, 90 degrees out, (so not the cold problem) and the display panel just has 8888. It is turning on but no way to set the temp. Do I need to replace it or is there another fix?




I would call Masterbuilt & tell them what it's doing.
See what they say.

If they're no help PM "

 tallbm
".
He's one of the good fixers here.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 13, 2018)

voldaddy said:


> I called MES customer service on Monday and was asked if I left it outside. I told her it's a smoker, of course I leave it outside, but it's covered.
> Ideas?



Ha!!  Great response.
My MES 30 Gen 1 sits outside, uncovered on my roofed over deck.  In Alberta, near the foothills.  Has done for 3 years, and worked flawlessly.  That said, the control panel just died.
I'm bypassing the control panel and installing a PID.
Gary


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2018)

Did you unplug it then plug it back in ????


----------



## tallbm (May 14, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I would call Masterbuilt & tell them what it's doing.
> See what they say.
> 
> If they're no help PM "
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence, I'm sure we can get him straitened out of MB support doesn't come through :)



burghroots said:


> My MES is 3 years old, sits on the deck usually covered. I wanted to use it today, 90 degrees out, (so not the cold problem) and the display panel just has 8888. It is turning on but no way to set the temp. Do I need to replace it or is there another fix?



It sounds to me like the control panel may have gotten moisture in it or something has gone wrong with it.  MB support may likely send you a new control panel and that may fix the issue.
If not and you decide you want to go with an aftermarket PID controller (basically the only kind of aftermarket controller), just let us know and be sure to msg me and I'm positive we will all chip in and get you going.
There are some major benefits to a PID controller setup and you can basically keep your MES running through anything short of a tornado :D


----------



## burghroots (May 15, 2018)

Thanks. We're calling today.


----------

